# more Thunder from Down Under



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Mr Bogut clarifies his rant on Kobe



> It was taken out of context because I never said…you know all I said was what happened with Shaq. I think everybody knows that, I didn’t need to say that already. But you know he’s still one of the best players in the NBA. I know he’s one of the best and he’ll be a hall of famer for sure. I have respect for him on the basketball court, *it’s just that I don’t have respect for him off the court. Which is what a lot of people think*. I’m looking forward to playing against Kobe just like I’m looking forward to playing against anyone else. It’s the NBA and I’m going to take every game as it comes. If he dunks on me or whatever, I really don’t care.


Hmmmm


----------



## GPS (Mar 28, 2003)

That's even more retarded. What the hell does he know about Kobe off the court? I mean, if you are gonna bash someone in public you better know pretty damn well what you're talking about. So what if it is "what a lot of people think", what exactly do "a lot of people" know about Kobe except for what they hear through the media? People just don't like #8, they don't know **** about him to talk like that.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

That stupid hippie.:curse::biggrin:


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

And what's hillarious is that he's already preparing himself for a Kobe facial. What a moron!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

For the last time, who the hell cares what Bogut thinks? He hasn't even met Kobe, so how is he talking about him "off the court"? This guy is a complete moron.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

**** Bad Boy, **** Mobb Deep, and **** ANDREW BOGUT. MAY HIS SKIN BURN AND BUBBLE LIKE A PIECE OF CHEESE ON A FRYING PAN, MAY IT REAK LIKE THE TAR THAT FILLS HIS SOUL, MAY HE LOOK DITESTFULL LIKE THAT STUPID HAIR STYLE HE HAS, AND MAY IT BE PAINFULL LIKE THE DUNK ON HIS FACE WILL BE WHEN KOBE PLAYS HIM.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

i hope kobe gives him the d-ho treatment


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He knows what everyone else knows about Kobe off the court and everyone bashes Kobe for it. Do you guys know more about Kobe off the court or are you're defensive Laker fans? Everyone is blowing his comments out of proportion. He's being interviewed. It would be like you guys to not say what you think about something here. He's just doing it where more people can hear it.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

I see a repeat of Kobe dunking on Dwight Howard (Andrew Bogut)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

the best part about Bogut is even when he tries to somewhat retract or clarify his statements,he gets burys himself even further...

I assume this guy has an agent....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

truth said:


> the best part about Bogut is even when he tries to somewhat retract or clarify his statements,he gets burys himself even further...
> 
> I assume this guy has an agent....



So, you respect Kobe off the court cheating on his wife???? Unless, you cheat on your g/fs or wives. To me, Kobe should have his *edited* for that. But that's what Bogut is saying how he doesn't respect what Kobe has done. That and Kobe trying to tell police that Shaq had done it too and paid women off. Trying to bring someone down with him. How can you respect that? THAT'S OFF THE COURT STUFF. Not much more to know about to Kobe off the court. You act like he's such a great person off the court. Like you know him personally. You are defined by what you do. I'm sure if that didn't happen he wouldn't say anything. Kobe has done a lot worse than what Bogut has done. And I don't even care for Bogut myself. You guys just see the franchise player being talked about and you can't live with it. You'd prolly hate Kobe if he was on another team. He's top 5 player in the NBA but other than that I could careless about him myself.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> So, you respect Kobe off the court cheating on his wife???? Unless, you cheat on your g/fs or wives. To me, Kobe should have his *edited* for that. But that's what Bogut is saying how he doesn't respect what Kobe has done. That and Kobe trying to tell police that Shaq had done it too and paid women off. Trying to bring someone down with him. How can you respect that? THAT'S OFF THE COURT STUFF. Not much more to know about to Kobe off the court. You act like he's such a great person off the court. Like you know him personally. You are defined by what you do. I'm sure if that didn't happen he wouldn't say anything. Kobe has done a lot worse than what Bogut has done. You guys just see the franchise player being talked about and you can't live with it. You'd prolly hate Kobe if he was on another team. He's top 5 player in the NBA but other than that I could careless about him myself.


First of all, you don't know the circumstances of everything that happened so don't be so quick to judge. How can you not respect someone that you've never even met? This Bogut guy ois another sheep who lets himself be manipulated by the media. Bogut has never even stepped on NBA hardwood, he's better off keeping his mouth shut.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

erniejohnson said:


> First of all, you don't know the circumstances of everything that happened so don't be so quick to judge. How can you not respect someone that you've never even met? This Bogut guy ois another sheep who lets himself be manipulated by the media. Bogut has never even stepped on NBA hardwood, he's better off keeping his mouth shut.


He cheated on his wife. What more do I need to know? I don't have respect for him just for that. Did she trip, fall and land on him, and they had sex? What you do you guys know what the whole world doesn't know? You don't know all the circumstances either but you defend him. You also judge Bogut and don't know the cirumstances of the interviews. And you see him saying things about your franchise player and automatically bash him. So, I shouldn't be quick to judge? Yes, he hasn't stepped on the court but he can still have an opinion on something whether he can play or not. And no, you don't have to respect someone you haven't met. He said he respected him on the court, not off. I don't think anyone in their right mind could respect Kobe off the court.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

erniejohnson said:


> And what's hillarious is that he's already preparing himself for a Kobe facial. What a moron!


yeah really


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> So, you respect Kobe off the court cheating on his wife???? Unless, you cheat on your g/fs or wives. To me, Kobe should have his *edited* for that. But that's what Bogut is saying how he doesn't respect what Kobe has done. That and Kobe trying to tell police that Shaq had done it too and paid women off. Trying to bring someone down with him. How can you respect that? THAT'S OFF THE COURT STUFF. Not much more to know about to Kobe off the court. You act like he's such a great person off the court. Like you know him personally. You are defined by what you do. I'm sure if that didn't happen he wouldn't say anything. Kobe has done a lot worse than what Bogut has done. And I don't even care for Bogut myself. You guys just see the franchise player being talked about and you can't live with it. You'd prolly hate Kobe if he was on another team. He's top 5 player in the NBA but other than that I could careless about him myself.


WOW..this is a first....You must be new here..i am the "resident" Kobe hater,and everyone attacks me for it...Dont shoot me,i am just the messenger :angel:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

OK... now I'm convinced that Bogut posts on this board


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> So, you respect Kobe off the court cheating on his wife???? Unless, you cheat on your g/fs or wives. To me, Kobe should have his *edited* for that. But that's what Bogut is saying how he doesn't respect what Kobe has done. That and Kobe trying to tell police that Shaq had done it too and paid women off. Trying to bring someone down with him. How can you respect that? THAT'S OFF THE COURT STUFF. Not much more to know about to Kobe off the court. You act like he's such a great person off the court. Like you know him personally. You are defined by what you do. I'm sure if that didn't happen he wouldn't say anything. Kobe has done a lot worse than what Bogut has done. And I don't even care for Bogut myself. You guys just see the franchise player being talked about and you can't live with it. You'd prolly hate Kobe if he was on another team. He's top 5 player in the NBA but other than that I could careless about him myself.


you said it all at the end... we don't know who he is off the court.. on the court he is a great player... from the few people that have met him off the court they have told me he is great with fans... but i could care less cause I don't know him...

*none of us have said he is a good person off the court... but we don't know so we don't judge...* if Andrew Bogut likes to jusge people by whatever newspaper he reads than thats fine... but sounds dumb to me...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> *He cheated on his wife. What more do I need to know? I don't have respect for him just for that*. Did she trip, fall and land on him, and they had sex? What you do you guys know what the whole world doesn't know? You don't know all the circumstances either but you defend him. You also judge Bogut and don't know the cirumstances of the interviews. And you see him saying things about your franchise player and automatically bash him. So, I shouldn't be quick to judge? Yes, he hasn't stepped on the court but he can still have an opinion on something whether he can play or not. And no, you don't have to respect someone you haven't met. He said he respected him on the court, not off. I don't think anyone in their right mind could respect Kobe off the court.


Aaahh... this post brings tears to my eyes... I hate Michael Jordan too!!! :clap:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

PauloCatarino said:


> Aaahh... this post brings tears to my eyes... I hate Michael Jordan too!!! :clap:


Never said I hated Kobe or anyone. I knew that about Jordan. He's the best to ever prolly play the game. Never said I respected him off the court.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> Never said I hated Kobe or anyone. I knew that about Jordan. He's the best to ever prolly play the game. Never said I respected him off the court.


So, he was a great athlete, but otherwise a bum?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> So, he was a great athlete, but otherwise a bum?


hes definetly a top 3 bum.. :biggrin:


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

> So, you respect Kobe off the court cheating on his wife????





> He cheated on his wife. What more do I need to know?


Well, before I write someone off as a bad guy forever he has to do something worse than cheat on his wife. Geez...I hope none of your kids ever cheats, that'll be the last time you look at him/her in a positive light, right? Life is full of betrayals...not that it makes it right. We humans just aren't perfect.

I don't recall cheating on a wife/gf but I haven't walked in Magic's, Kobe's, Ali's, Holyfield's, or Chamberlin's shoes. I've never had gorgeous women throwing themselves at me on a daily basis. I think it's hard to judge someone until you can relate to their perspective on life. These guys walked through a different valley of temptation for much longer than I did.

The point is you must always balance the bad with the good. Here's a guy who works his *** off in the off season to constantly upgrade his game even though he's at the top, plays hurt, plays with guts, and rises to the occasion in crunch time. He works his *** off for me and for you dissonance19 so that we'll all have the best team to root for possible. Besides all that, I think he's a pretty cool cat under an excruciatingly difficult microscope. 

We do know a few things about Kobe...and many of them are superb.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> **** Bad Boy, **** Mobb Deep, and ****


I bet you got that from Tupac's song "hit em up".


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> He cheated on his wife. What more do I need to know? I don't have respect for him just for that. Did she trip, fall and land on him, and they had sex? What you do you guys know what the whole world doesn't know? You don't know all the circumstances either but you defend him. You also judge Bogut and don't know the cirumstances of the interviews. And you see him saying things about your franchise player and automatically bash him. So, I shouldn't be quick to judge? Yes, he hasn't stepped on the court but he can still have an opinion on something whether he can play or not. And no, you don't have to respect someone you haven't met. He said he respected him on the court, not off. I don't think anyone in their right mind could respect Kobe off the court.


THAT'S what you base your Kobe hate on? Are you a really religious guy or something?

Probably more than 50% of the league cheats. Hell I cheated on girlfriends. If Kobe's wife wasn't married, you wouldn't give a damn about her. So why do you care that he cheated on her? Would you care if he cheated his mechanic out of money? 

Honestly, unless players doing something to harm society I could care less if they cheat on their wives, get neck tattoos or whatever. 

Besides, all of this has nothing to do with why Bogut is dissing Kobe, he never mentioned the cheating thing. So to bring it up in this thread is pointless.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

GPS said:


> That's even more retarded. What the hell does he know about Kobe off the court? I mean, if you are gonna bash someone in public you better know pretty damn well what you're talking about. So what if it is "what a lot of people think", what exactly do "a lot of people" know about Kobe except for what they hear through the media? People just don't like #8, they don't know **** about him to talk like that.


exactly


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> So, you respect Kobe off the court cheating on his wife???? Unless, you cheat on your g/fs or wives. To me, Kobe should have his *edited* for that. But that's what Bogut is saying how he doesn't respect what Kobe has done. That and Kobe trying to tell police that Shaq had done it too and paid women off. Trying to bring someone down with him. How can you respect that? THAT'S OFF THE COURT STUFF. Not much more to know about to Kobe off the court. You act like he's such a great person off the court. Like you know him personally. You are defined by what you do. I'm sure if that didn't happen he wouldn't say anything. Kobe has done a lot worse than what Bogut has done. And I don't even care for Bogut myself. You guys just see the franchise player being talked about and you can't live with it. You'd prolly hate Kobe if he was on another team. He's top 5 player in the NBA but other than that I could careless about him myself.


^^^



> *Who are you to be so critical about another man's sex life. Are you a Priest or something? A Man of the Cloth? Do you teach legions of kids in your neighborhood the virtues of abstinence? Who he heck are you to judge a rich, young, pro athlete who married young that he shouldn't desire another woman.
> 
> Your twisted judgments are just a way to put Kobe down. Hey, lots of 24 year-old guys experiment with different women, and a lot of them are poor and destitute and not chick-magnets like Kobe. Kobe got married young; he made a mistake. LET IT GO! If every basketball player had to live up to the phony standards of LAKER-BASHERS like you, there would be no league left*.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> THAT'S what you base your Kobe hate on? Are you a really religious guy or something?
> 
> Probably more than 50% of the league cheats. Hell I cheated on girlfriends. If Kobe's wife wasn't married, you wouldn't give a damn about her. So why do you care that he cheated on her? Would you care if he cheated his mechanic out of money?
> 
> ...


Exactly.

I guess he disrespects Jason Kidd for beating his wife.
Add in Allen Iverson cause he pulled out a gun on her.
We might as well add Shaq since he's payed off women he slept with to keep quiet.
Hell, Michael Jordan and Magic Johnson were cheaters themselves.

I guess dissonance19 feels the same way about these guys the way he feels about Kobe.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I guess he disrespects Jason Kidd for beating his wife.
> Add in Allen Iverson cause he pulled out a gun on her.
> ...



Word!! :headbang:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bogut is a funny dude. He just makes himself look shook when he tries to change and revise his original statement. I hope he backpedals this well on court. Transition defense is an important aspect of basketball. I'm sure Kobe is somewhere getting a laugh out of his comments.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't hate on Kobe, he's just following Jordan's footsteps in cheating on his wife fool.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> THAT'S what you base your Kobe hate on? Are you a really religious guy or something?
> 
> Probably more than 50% of the league cheats. Hell I cheated on girlfriends. If Kobe's wife wasn't married, you wouldn't give a damn about her. So why do you care that he cheated on her? Would you care if he cheated his mechanic out of money?
> 
> ...


Everyone does it, so it must be right! 

Irony aside, don't hate a man for having no respect for cheaters. Kobe's situation isn't bad enough that he *needs* to have sex with a woman that isn't his wife. He wasn't under any duress or whatever, so there, he cheated on his wife. I don't care if the entire league does it, because yes, I have less respect for people who cheat on their wives. 

And if you want to slam me for having no respect for cheaters like 50% of the NBA, and yourself, go ahead, it's not like I'm gonna look like an idiot or anything. 

Also, is it blasphemy to have no respect for Michael Jordan off court? Some people are letting their "love" for their favorite players get in the way of logical reasoning. 

Can anyone give me a believable situation where Kobe would *have* to cheat on his wife? None of that "he got drugged and had sex with her" stuff, or that "He was drunk" stuff. Because right now, there is no circumstance that comes to mind where Kobe could have "rightly" cheated on his wife.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

gian said:


> Kobe's situation isn't bad enough that he *needs* to have sex with a woman that isn't his wife. He wasn't under any duress or whatever, so there, he cheated on his wife. I don't care if the entire league does it, because yes, I have less respect for people who cheat on their wives.
> 
> And if you want to slam me for having no respect for cheaters like 50% of the NBA, and yourself, go ahead, it's not like I'm gonna look like an idiot or anything.
> 
> ...


Agreed but Just a thought, would you lose respect for Wade and Shaq if you found out that they were cheating on their wives? We really don't know what any player is doing or thinking anymore than what the media shows us. The big issue with Kobe is that he got caught...and then almost receiving immediate bashing from other NBA players, media, and fans who know that they are probably cheating themselves. SO since the world of Nba players or how the media shows it is mostly exaggerated, I don't care about what they do off the court. it's all about basketball and how they play the game.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The One said:


> Agreed but Just a thought, would you lose respect for Wade and Shaq if you found out that they were cheating on their wives? We really don't know what any player is doing or thinking anymore than what the media shows us. The big issue with Kobe is that he got caught...and then almost receiving immediate bashing from other NBA players, media, and fans who know that they are probably cheating themselves. SO since the world of Nba players or how the media shows it is mostly exaggerated, I don't care about what they do off the court. it's all about basketball and how they play the game.


I've seen Wade's wife on TV, if he hasnt cheated on her, much respect for the man. Voted People Magazine best looking celebrities plus all the hot women who throw themselves @ him when he's on the road, like i said, much respect for Wade if he hasnt cheated on her....yet.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The One said:


> Agreed but Just a thought, would you lose respect for Wade and Shaq if you found out that they were cheating on their wives?.


Shaq has.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

The One said:


> Agreed but Just a thought, would you lose respect for Wade and Shaq if you found out that they were cheating on their wives? We really don't know what any player is doing or thinking anymore than what the media shows us. The big issue with Kobe is that he got caught...and then almost receiving immediate bashing from other NBA players, media, and fans who know that they are probably cheating themselves. SO since the world of Nba players or how the media shows it is mostly exaggerated, *I don't care about what they do off the court. it's all about basketball and how they play the game.*


Exactly, I agree with you. I couldn't care less about the personal lives of players, but Kobe's case has been on the media for over a year now. I don't look for reasons to lose respect for players, but if they're dangling in front of me, of course I'll see them. There has never been any argument as to whether Kobe cheated on his wife or not, he did, and that's final, he admitted it, and that's enough for me to lose respect for him. He's a great basketball player, and as of now, he's better than Wade. On the basketball court, I give him what he deserves. 

As of now, I like Wade as a player and a person, but if I find out he cheats, well, I'll take out the person part.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

gian said:


> Everyone does it, so it must be right!
> 
> Irony aside, don't hate a man for having no respect for cheaters. Kobe's situation isn't bad enough that he *needs* to have sex with a woman that isn't his wife. He wasn't under any duress or whatever, so there, he cheated on his wife. I don't care if the entire league does it, because yes, I have less respect for people who cheat on their wives.
> 
> ...


I never said if everyone does it it's right. I just think its apparent to me that this dissonace poster hates Kobe because he's a laker who gets a lot of attention and won 3 rings, and isn't giving the real reason why he hates him. 

I think something like cheating on your wife is extremely personal and not something anyone outside of the players wife and family should give a damn about. For all you know Kobe's wife "cheats" on him as well when hes on the road and they have a open relationship. If I'm hiring someone for a job and I found he cheats on his wife am I going to hire a less qualified man who doesn't? Of course not. Now if I'm hiring a person for a job and one guy is more qualified but has a robbery on his record and the other guy is a less qualified model citizen, I take the model citizen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why would you care if a player cheats on his woman? Do people actually not have friends who cheat on their girls or wives? Damn, I know quite a few. 

Chivalry is dead. My advice, don't worry about someone else's life so much. Focus on the basketball. Why do people like the soap-opera aspect of sports so much? This is why the product can get worse and no one care.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Why would you care if a player cheats on his woman? Do people actually not have friends who cheat on their girls or wives? Damn, I know quite a few.
> 
> Chivalry is dead. My advice, don't worry about someone else's life so much. Focus on the basketball. Why do people like the soap-opera aspect of sports so much? This is why the product can get worse and no one care.


I don't know if you're pertaining to me, but I don't really care. I just don't respect the guy. I don't hate him, I don't despise him as a basketball player. I just don't give him the type of respect I give to non-cheaters. 

I know that chivalry is dead. Men want to have more and more women, and that's understandable. But if that's the case, the guy shouldn't get married. Cheating on a girlfriend isn't as bad as cheating on a wife. Then again, this only one person's opinion.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

gian said:


> I don't know if you're pertaining to me, but I don't really care. I just don't respect the guy. I don't hate him, I don't despise him as a basketball player. I just don't give him the type of respect I give to non-cheaters.
> 
> I know that chivalry is dead. Men want to have more and more women, and that's understandable. But if that's the case, the guy shouldn't get married. Cheating on a girlfriend isn't as bad as cheating on a wife. Then again, this only one person's opinion.


Alright. :cheers:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

gian said:


> I don't know if you're pertaining to me, but I don't really care. I just don't respect the guy. I don't hate him, I don't despise him as a basketball player. I just don't give him the type of respect I give to non-cheaters.


but you're Ok with one in your avatar?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

burnnn


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

gian said:


> I don't know if you're pertaining to me, but I don't really care. I just don't respect the guy. I don't hate him, I don't despise him as a basketball player. I just don't give him the type of respect I give to non-cheaters.
> 
> I know that chivalry is dead. Men want to have more and more women, and that's understandable. But if that's the case, the guy shouldn't get married. Cheating on a girlfriend isn't as bad as cheating on a wife. Then again, this only one person's opinion.


No I wasn't speaking to you individually. I was speaking in general. I have never cheated, but that still doesn't mean that I care that someone else cheated on on their wife. My only care is about the game of basketball, not the players lives. I don't want to hang out with them, I just want to watch them hoop.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Scoop Jackson said:


> At the 2004 All-Star Game, my kids saw Kobe. They ran to him. He grabbed them and gave them the biggest hug they'd gotten from any ballplayer at media availability. Then he went on to treat my shorties as if they were his. No one else did that. And ya'll want me to despise him? Sell him out? Spit on his grave? America, please.


Man, what an ***...

Full article from the April 2005 issue of SLAM:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

kobes a good guy IMO


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ClayVTrainum said:


> Man, what an ***...
> 
> Full article from the April 2005 issue of SLAM:


 That article is awesome!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

ClayVTrainum said:


> Man, what an ***...
> 
> Full article from the April 2005 issue of SLAM:


wow awsome article-thats the first time i saw it :clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

clien said:


> wow *awsome article*-thats the first time i saw it :clap:


agreed. Very good article


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Sean said:


> but you're Ok with one in your avatar?


I like him because he's on my team. 

I don't despise him. 

I don't respect how he cheats on his wife. 

Ok?


----------

